# stunning handmade vivariums/T.v unit check them out



## ralphsvivariums (Dec 15, 2009)

check out my photo album and let me know what you think of my vivariums .


----------



## 2dragmom (Sep 20, 2009)

OOOOOOOOOH i must say i do like alot


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

Reptile Forums UK - ralphsvivariums's Album: vivariums

you really have to get out more !!! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


seriously tho...
some damned good ideas there, and some interesting vivs... i like


----------



## ralphsvivariums (Dec 15, 2009)

cheers i've been building them for a couple of years now and sold quite a few its more of a hobby .


----------



## ChloEllie (Jul 18, 2009)

they r lovely! i love that dark wood with the oriental feel to it.
how much do u charge?
may be interested in a year or so


----------



## ralphsvivariums (Dec 15, 2009)

cost depends on the size but its about £100 for a three foot viv.


----------

